# Car won't start, can only hear starter!?!



## erics1653 (Dec 4, 2009)

So I go to start my altima and NOTHING! All I hear is the starter... no cranking no nothing. I figured either the crank sensor or cam sensor but they checked out to be ok. Fuel pressure is ok..... i'm LOST!!! HeLp!!!


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Explain....................


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

erics1653 said:


> All I hear is the starter... no cranking no nothing.


As NALTech says "Explain!!" - what exactly do you mean by "hearing the starter" - are you referring to the solenoid? Do you hear a clicking sound but no crank? Could be various solutions - battery, ground, bad solenoid, bad starter, ignition. alternator etc etc. You need to eliminate some of simpler solutions so you can get to the root. Have you done any other trouble-shooting on this issue?


----------

